# Internet is connected but still says page cannot be displayed



## emyr411 (Sep 15, 2007)

The problem started 2 days ago when i installed Norton 360 on my pc,
after a few hours of using it i noticed it was affecting the speed of 
my computer alot so I decided to uninstall it, whilst it was 
uninstalling it froze so i had to end the programme. After i re-started my pc, norton was still showing up on the programmes list but whenever i 
attempted to uninstall nothing would happen. Everytime i opened up
internet explorer as well it would crash. So i decided to do a
system restore back to before norton was installed. Now whenever i 
open internet explorer i get the page cannot be displayed screen 
(the same for any website) but I can still use skype and am online 
on msn messenger. I've tried pinging my ip to the router and I am 
getting a response, also tried using firefox but no luck. All other computers in my house are working too. 

Any suggestions would be much appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows Vista.*

Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.



Then I'd like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## emyr411 (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks for the quick response.

Ok i've done all of that and this is what i got:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Emyr>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Belkin Wireless G USB Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-17-3F-FE-6E-34
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::e146:200d:a5e7:d512%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.6(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 26 March 2008 13:19:58
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 27 March 2008 13:19:58
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234886975
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : mfg.ie.dell.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82566DC-2 Gigabit Network Connec
tion
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-09-26-A0-B6
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.mfg.ie.dell.com
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{751B7208-1C79-4C83-9495-8C1175687
1B0}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.6%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Emyr>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands, one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING 216.109.112.135

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

<computer_IP_address> - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

<default_gateway_address> - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## emyr411 (Sep 15, 2007)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Emyr>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration


Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::e146:200d:a5e7:d512%11
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.6
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : mfg.ie.dell.com

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:d5c7:a2ca:2473:2281:a96a:7c76
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2473:2281:a96a:7c76%8
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.6%13
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\Users\Emyr>ping 192.168.0.6

Pinging 192.168.0.6 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.0.6: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.6: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.6: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.6: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.6:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\Emyr>ping 192.168.0.1

Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=255

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 2ms, Maximum = 2ms, Average = 2ms

C:\Users\Emyr>ping 216.109.112.135

Pinging 216.109.112.135 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=108ms TTL=49
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=104ms TTL=49
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=107ms TTL=49
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=106ms TTL=49

Ping statistics for 216.109.112.135:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 104ms, Maximum = 108ms, Average = 106ms

C:\Users\Emyr>ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [216.109.112.135] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=102ms TTL=49
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=105ms TTL=49
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=104ms TTL=49
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=105ms TTL=49

Ping statistics for 216.109.112.135:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 102ms, Maximum = 105ms, Average = 104ms

C:\Users\Emyr>


----------



## emyr411 (Sep 15, 2007)

I just tried starting it up in safe mode with networking and everything was working perfectly. Then i tried disabling all start up programmes and re-booting as normal but then still getting page cannot be displayed. Any suggestions?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Since it works in safe mode, I'd be looking at firewall and security applications.


----------



## Michael York (Nov 3, 2007)

emyr411 said:


> The problem started 2 days ago when i installed Norton 360 on my pc,
> after a few hours of using it i noticed it was affecting the speed of
> my computer alot so I decided to uninstall it, whilst it was
> uninstalling it froze so i had to end the programme. After i re-started my pc, norton was still showing up on the programmes list but whenever i
> ...


Hi emyr,

This is Mike from the Norton Authorized Support Team responding to your posting regarding Norton 360.

First, can you please let me know what version of Norton 360 you had installed, and also what version of Windows you are using?

Norton 360 contains a Personal incoming and outgoing Firewall feature. The first thing to make sure of is that you have disabled the Windows Firewall, as having both running at the same time will cause conflicts. The other thing you would want to check is to make sure that no other 3rd party antivirus or internet security applications are installed, as they too can cause conflicts and odd behavior. Please check your Add/Remove Control Panel for any instances, and remove them if they are present.

When Norton 360 is installed, the default firewall rules are set to allow browsers access to the internet. Before i can provide you with the necessary information regarding the settings, I need to know some specifics regarding your computer.

If you could please let me know the specifics of both your version of Windows and Norton 360, I can further assist you in keeping your computer protected and having Norton 360 installed, updated and running properly.

I look forward to your response.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Uninstall Norton totally, then run the Norton Removal Tool.

See if that changes the symptoms.


----------

